
Why I Switched from Terraform to Pulumi - intheairtonight
https://hashnode.com/post/why-i-switched-from-terraform-to-pulumi-python-ck3d8cico00sjo8s1i2j2c94m
======
chriskauffman
Thanks for the interesting piece. I found more information in a related
article that be helpful to others: [https://dev.to/kylegalbraith/how-pulumi-
compares-to-terrafor...](https://dev.to/kylegalbraith/how-pulumi-compares-to-
terraform-for-infrastructure-as-code-434j)

